
Show HN: I built a 3D virtual art gallery - benjaminha14
https://spaces.gallery
======
blisseyGo
I tried it twice but each time it froze my Safari and got stuck at 90% after
few seconds.

~~~
benjaminha14
Use google chrome. Safari is pretty buggy still.

------
benjaminha14
I built a 3D virtual art gallery. This is the first launch. Excited to get
some feedback!

------
1nikoalvin1
yooooooo this is so dope! one thing i would suggest is to make it move faster,
it's a little annoying moving that slow.

~~~
benjaminha14
Thank you. What do you think of adding a feature like a virtual moving
pathway, kind of like a moving mat they have in airports, museums, and
aquariums to keep lines moving.

